# [installation] problème pour installer Kweather !

## webby

Bonjour !

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

localhost ~ # emerge -Na world

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: dev-python/pygtk-2.9

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: {dev-python/pygtk-2.9

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: dev-python/pygtk-2.9

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: {dev-python/pygtk-2.9

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-admin/eselect-compiler net-misc/bcm4400

... done!

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/groff-1.19 (is blocking app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20060415-r2)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde-env (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r5)

[blocks B     ] app-admin/eselect-compiler (is blocking sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14)

[blocks B     ] net-mail/base64 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.4)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

localhost ~ # emerge kweather

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: dev-python/pygtk-2.9

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: {dev-python/pygtk-2.9

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: dev-python/pygtk-2.9

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: {dev-python/pygtk-2.9

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the kde-base/kde-env package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

moi , je ne sais pas quoi faire avec ça , pour être capable d'installer ( kweather )

besoin de votre aide !    :Smile: Last edited by webby on Sat Nov 04, 2006 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

On va aller par étape, il faut que tu mettes un = devant la ligne dev-python/pygtk-2.9 ou que tu enlleves le numéro de version.

```
=dev-python/pygtk-2.9 ou dev-python/pygtk
```

.

Ensuite tu dois avoir une ligne avec {dev-python/pygtk-2.9 supprime là.

Testes en emergant le paquet bcm4400.

Pour kde-base/kde-env la solution t'est donnée fais un emerge -p kweather

----------

## webby

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> On va aller par étape, il faut que tu mettes un = devant la ligne dev-python/pygtk-2.9 ou que tu enlleves le numéro de version.
> 
> ```
> =dev-python/pygtk-2.9 ou dev-python/pygtk
> ```
> ...

 

Salut !    

dit-moi ,  comment aller mettre un = devant la ligne dev-python/pygtk-2.9  ?    :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut,

Le plus simple (sauf si tu as absolument besoin de la version 2.9 de pygtk) est d'enlever la version...ça te donnerait:

```
# nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Et là, tu modifies la ligne correspondante:

```
dev-python/pygtk ~x86
```

...si tu es en architecture x86...

----------

## webby

voici mon nano  :

-----------------------

media-gfx/splashutils

app-emulation/xen  ~*

>=app-emulation/xen-3.0.0_pre20051027  ~*

>=sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.12.5      ~*

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

=net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 -*

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060413 -*

dev-python/pygtk-2.9

{dev-python/pygtk-2.9

kde-base/kde-env

kde-base/kde-env

dev-python/pygtk-2.9{ ~x86

dev-python/pygtk-2.9 ~x86

kde-base/kde-env ~x86

kde-base/kde-env~x86

net-mail/base64 ~x86

net-mail/base64 ~x86

kde-base/kde-env ~x86

kde-base/kde-env~x86

---------------------------------------------------------------------

est-ce je change ou enlève quelques chose la-dedans !  

j'enlève les 2 lignes 

dev-python/pygtk-2.9

{dev-python/pygtk-2.9   

------  quoi  ?    :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Pfiou...c'est l'anarchie dans ton package.keywords!!!  :Laughing: 

Je le remplacerais par ça à ta place:

```
media-gfx/splashutils ~x86

app-emulation/xen ~x86

sys-kernel/xen-sources ~x86

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

net-wireless/rt2x00 -*

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel -*

dev-python/pygtk ~x86

kde-base/kde-env ~x86

net-mail/base64 ~x86

```

Ce sera plus clair, et tu as tout ce que tu avais avant!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## webby

oui c'est vrai que j'ai constater grace a toi , que c'était la pagaille la-dedans (nano) ..

j'ai changé mon nano pour le tien !   :Smile: 

ensuite j'ai fait  emerge --sync   

ai-je bien fait, de faire , ( emerge --sync ) ,  après  ?Last edited by webby on Sat Nov 04, 2006 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Ca ne va pas faire de mal, mais ça n'avance à rien.

Maintenant que tu as fait de l'ordre, quel message d'erreur as-tu.

----------

## webby

je viens de faire :  emerge -Na world     ..   

----------------------------------------------------------

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-admin/eselect-compiler net-misc/bcm4400

... done!

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/groff-1.19 (is blocking app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20060415-r2)

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060720)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde-env (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r5)

[blocks B     ] app-admin/eselect-compiler (is blocking sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14)

[blocks B     ] net-mail/base64 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.4)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

et mon nano :

----------------------------------------

media-gfx/splashutils ~x86

app-emulation/xen  ~x86

sys-kernel/xen-sources ~86

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

net-wireless/rt2x00 -*

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel -*

dev-python/pygtk ~x86

kde-base/kde-env ~x86

net-mail/base64 ~x86

----------

## Temet

Moi je trouve qu'il ne ressemble à rien ce package.keywords!  :Laughing: 

C'est quoi d'avoir kde-base/kdelibs et kde-base/kde-env en testing et pas le reste ?

Forcément, Kweather en 3.5.2 va vouloir installer Kdelibs en 3.5.2 et t'as déjà la 3.5.5 ... enfin je vois un foutoir terrible.

Fais un choix : ou tout KDE en testing, ou tout en stable.

----------

## bivittatus

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve qu'il ne ressemble à rien ce package.keywords! 
> 
> C'est quoi d'avoir kde-base/kdelibs et kde-base/kde-env en testing et pas le reste ?
> 
> Forcément, Kweather en 3.5.2 va vouloir installer Kdelibs en 3.5.2 et t'as déjà la 3.5.5 ... enfin je vois un foutoir terrible.
> ...

 

C'est vrai...j'ai juste fait gaffe à la "structure" du truc en fait, et je n'utilise pas kde...une solution est de passer à Gnome!!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

le module bcm pour les cartes wifi est maintenant inclus dans le noyau, ensuite je vois que tu as un autre module le rt2x00, tu as deux cartes wifi ?

Tu est en stable ou en testing, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu as démasqué juste la kdelibs

Edit: grillé   :Shocked: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *webby wrote:*   

> [blocks B     ] app-admin/eselect-compiler (is blocking sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14)

 

eselect-compiler a été hard-masqué et il est conseillé de le remplacer par gcc-config mais il a l'air de trainer dans ton world :

```
emerge -C eselect-compiler
```

devrait arranger celàLast edited by YetiBarBar on Sat Nov 04, 2006 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Plus je regarde ce fichier plus je me demande avec quoi il a été fait.

----------

## webby

si j'utilise gnome ,  est-ce que j'aurais kweather  avec le 3.5.5

----------

## titoucha

Heu c'était une blague.  :lol

Par contre je te propose de mettre un # devant toutes tes lignes de ton fichier et de refaire un emerge.

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Plus je regarde ce fichier plus je me demande avec quoi il a été fait.

 

Moi je me pose pas de question, webby a surement installé gentoo par un installeur automatique plutôt qu'à la main, ce qui cause souvent un merdier pas possible ...

----------

## titoucha

Pas encore au point leur installateur et ensuite il faut récupérer ses conneries.  :Confused: 

----------

## webby

apres avoir fait  emerge -C eselect-compiler

-------------------------------

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/groff-1.19 (is blocking app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20060415-r2)

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-1.6.0_alpha20060720)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde-env (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r5)

[blocks B     ] net-mail/base64 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.4)

----------

## galerkin

Je dirai 

poursuis avec la suite :

```

emerge -C pygtk groff kde-env

```

Mais avant tout donne nous le résultat renvoyé par un emerge --info

----------

## titoucha

Tu as fait ce que je t'ai dit en mettant des # devant les lignes de ton fichier.

----------

## titoucha

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> Je dirai 
> 
> poursuis avec la suite :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non il ne faut pas supprimer ces paquets.  :Shocked: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Non il ne faut pas supprimer ces paquets. 

 

+1 avec titoucha, les autres paquets mérite considération :

Le cas de eselect-compiler est different des autres : c'est un paquet de son world qui a été hard-masqué et remplacé par un autre. (dans le même genre de ce qui s'est passé avec pam-login et shadow)

Pour ce qui est des autres, ce sont des dépendances de world (le pygtk doit correspondre à une "vieille" appli en gtk1.2, les autres j'en ai aucune idée)

La différence, c'est que rien ne redemandera eselect-compiler, tandis que les autres vont être à nouveau redemandés

EDIT : rajouté le +1 manquantLast edited by YetiBarBar on Sat Nov 04, 2006 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## webby

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-reiser4-r1-smp i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-reiser4-r1-smp i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Last Sync: Sat, 04 Nov 2006 15:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 2.0.26-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i586 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -mmmx -m32"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/ /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=i586 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -mmmx -m32"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en it es de gr fr jp ga hu ja lt nb fi el pt ro ru sk sl sr sv zh_CN da ja en_GB nl pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay /usr/local/gentopia /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 7Zip X a52 aac accessibility acpi ada aim alsa amarok apache2 arts artswrappersuid asf audiofile avahi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdda chm cjk clearcase cli commercial config_wizard cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups dbus dga dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 eds effects elibc_glibc emboss encode esd evo exscalibar ext-man ext-rtf ext-tex extraicons extramodules fame fat ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash foomatic-db foomaticdb fortran freetype gcj gdbm gif gimpprint glitz gnokii gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hfs iconv icq ieee1394 imap imlib inkjar input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipod ipv6 irc irda isdnlog jabber jack java jfs joystick jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kernel_linux kqemu krb4 lcd libao libcaca libclamav libg++ libwww linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_jp linguas_lt linguas_nb linguas_nl linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_zh_CN live livecd lj lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad mail matroska mikmod mjpeg mmx mono motif moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mp3 mpeg msn musepack musicbrainz mysql mythtv ncurses network new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg ole openexr opengl pam pam_console pascal pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl php plugin png postgres povray ppds pppd pwdb python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime quotas rar rdesktop readline real reflection reiser4 reiserfs rss ruby samba scanner sdl session skins slp sms sndfile speech speex spell spl spreadsheet sql ssl stream streams subversion svg switch_all_desktops sysfs tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vcd video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo visualization voice vorbis weather webservices wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wxwindows xfs xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yahoo zeroconf zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

localhost ~ #

----------------------------

@ titoucha  !    ..    non , je n'ais pas mis de #  ..Last edited by webby on Sat Nov 04, 2006 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

@Yeti je n'ai pas fait de remarque quant tu as dit de supprimer eselect-compiler, par contre pour la suite il faut savoir sil est en stable ou en testing et ne pas tout supprimer ce qui dérange.   :Wink: 

Edit: tu est en testing donc tu peux tout enlever dans le fichier packages.keywordLast edited by titoucha on Sat Nov 04, 2006 4:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## galerkin

c'est vrai que le méthode de désintaller tout ce qui gêne est un peu bourrin, c'est bien pour cela que j'ai mis "je dirai" ... "mais avant tout donne nous"...

Mais il est vrai j'aurai du m'astenir de dire cela avant d'avoir plus d'infos...   :Embarassed:   et je m'en excuse auprès de webby.

quand je vois la taille du make.conf, je suis un peu impressionné.

tu as besoin de toutes ces langues???

```

LINGUAS="en it es de gr fr jp ga hu ja lt nb fi el pt ro ru sk sl sr sv zh_CN da ja en_GB nl pl" 

```

J'ai aussi l'impression que tu as mis toutes les cartes video existantes, tu dois seulement sélectionner la tienne...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @Yeti je n'ai pas fait de remarque quant tu as dit de supprimer eselect-compiler, par contre pour la suite il faut savoir sil est en stable ou en testing et ne pas tout supprimer ce qui dérange.  

 

100% d'accord (ce n'est pas moi qui avait émis l'idée de supprimer le reste)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas mal de ménage à faire dans ton /etc/make.conf

Un toilettage de ton USE et de ton VIDEO_CARDS me semble nécessaire (je suis persuadé que tu n'as pas besoin du quart des cartes videos ni la moitié de tes USE)

Edit : Pris de vitesse ...Last edited by YetiBarBar on Sat Nov 04, 2006 4:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## webby

je ne sais pas si je suis en stable ou etch (testing) 

je suis sur sabayon.. 

quoi faire pour le savoir ?

----------

## titoucha

C'est comme a dit @geekounet un truc fait par un installeur automatique et c'est la me*****

Tu est en testing.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Tu peux nous poster ton make.conf?

Pour savoir si tu es en stable ou en testing, tu regardes sa ligne :

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"
```

 pour stable

ou

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"
```

pour instable (ou son équivalent amd64)

----------

## titoucha

On a déjà l'information c'est dans la monstruosité précédente   :Confused: 

----------

## galerkin

 *webby wrote:*   

> je ne sais pas si je suis en stable ou etch (testing) 
> 
> je suis sur sabayon.. 
> 
> quoi faire pour le savoir ?

 

Cela explique pourquoi tu as toutes ces "options" de mise par défaut...

Tu es testing (~86) dans ton emerge --info!

Est tu sur de tes cflags?? 

C'est quoi ton processeur?

OFF Sabayon ou autres sont très bien pour avoir un système rapidement opérationnel, mais dès que tu veux ajouter des fonctionalités supplémentaires, ca se complique car tu ne connais pas la base de la distribution 

/OFF

EDIT: doublement grillé   :Embarassed: Last edited by galerkin on Sat Nov 04, 2006 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## webby

quel est déjà la commande de ( make.conf )

----------

## titoucha

la même chose qu'avant nano -w /etc/make.conf

----------

## webby

là là .. vous me avez tellement dit ,  que maintenant ,  je ne sais plus , quoi faire  !    :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

nano est un éditeur...

----------

## galerkin

nettoyer le fichier make.conf à l'aide la commande :

nano -w /etc/make.conf

comme a dit titoucha

----------

## geekounet

Bon hé bien maintenant ça devient plus clair. 

Je dirai juste que Sabayon n'est pas une Gentoo !  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: , que ça apporte que des problèmes, et que le mieux pour toi et pour qu'on puisse t'aider est d'installer une Gentoo à la main en suivant le manuel d'installation.

Voilà, au plaisir de te relire depuis une vraie Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Avant d'aller plus loin, je te conseillerais de regarder le manuel d'installation, comme ça tu serais moins perdu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/index.xml

Edit: Grillé en fait Nan j'ai donné l'index comme ça il choisi son format  :Laughing: Last edited by titoucha on Sat Nov 04, 2006 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Devrais-je rajouter, Sabayon Linux a son propre forum donc autant aller poser les questions là-bas.

D'après ce que m'a dit lxnay, c'est sensé être compatible. Qui plus est, SL utilise l'arborescence de Portage et un overlay. Il semble que c'est pas encore au point.

EDIT: attention, on n'est pas intégriste on veut bien aider, mais la moindre des choses seraient de préciser dès le départ que tu utilises Sabayon et pas Gentoo.

----------

## titoucha

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Devrais-je rajouter, Sabayon Linux a son propre forum donc autant aller poser les questions là-bas.
> 
> D'après ce que m'a dit lxnay, c'est sensé être compatible. Qui plus est, SL utilise l'arborescence de Portage et un overlay. Il semble que c'est pas encore au point.

 

Pas au point c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire quand tu vois le emerge --info

@webby je te conseille vraiment d'installer une vraie Gentoo grâce au manuel dont on t'a fourni les liens, ce sera vraiment plus propre et surtout tu comprendras ce que tu fais.

----------

